
Dancing vs. Dancing - gbear605
https://knowingless.com/2018/09/07/dancing-vs-dancing/
======
eesmith
TIL, "EDM" = "Electronic dance music"

This is not in accord with my understanding of dancing.

I have nearly only done "type 2" dancing - mostly pair dancing, and some
Scottish country dancing, but also a bit of rueda, modern dance, flamenco,
etc.

In type 1 music, if each person "invents moves to decorate that framework"
then how does that result in "a crowd all jumping together"?

My experience with type 2 dancing is that we dancers also '[invent] moves to
decorate that framework'. I can easily think of the times where I invented new
things in both salsa and tango. (Note: I mean 'invented' in the personal sense
- doing things that I didn't learn from others. I believe this is what the
author meant.)

There is a strong bias error in the use of images to make the argument. Most
of the dancing I do involves large groups of dancing pairs. For examples,
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%22salsa+club%22&t=ffsb&iar=images...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=%22salsa+club%22&t=ffsb&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images)
and
[https://www.google.com/search?q=crowded+tango+floor&source=l...](https://www.google.com/search?q=crowded+tango+floor&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjo3M2N4KrdAhXKKiwKHc6GBTYQ_AUICigB&biw=1296&bih=781)
and
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=latin+club+dancing&t=ffsb&iar=imag...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=latin+club+dancing&t=ffsb&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images)
.

While crowded dance floors are my experience, most of the pictures for salsa
and tango are of only small number of people dancing, because those shots are
more photogenic.

BTW, dancing does not require music. A YouTube search for "dance without
music" found
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbpRwgd4Hqc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbpRwgd4Hqc)
with almost that exact title, for example. Making this type 3?

